# Fraserburgh Info



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Can any one tell me the owners of the Emerald FR210 between 1936 and 1948?? Can anyone confirm the Utility FR362 was registered A187 previously?? if it is the same boat can anyone tell me what happened to her after 1957
Many thanks
Donald McKay


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Do not know if it is the same boat. Olsens has FR 362 owned in 1960 to 1965 by C Urquhart & others Fraserburgh. Not in 1967 or1968 as Utility.
British Fisheries 1948 has Emerald FR 210 owned by J B Duthie & Others

Hope this helps

Andy


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Andy
Many thanks for the info Ill update www.wkboats.co.uk with this
The Utility (Im almost sure its the same boat) belonged to Wick and was skippered by a friend of mines late father
The Emerald was renamed Streamlet and was lost at Cape Wrath
All best and again thanks
Donald McKay


----------

